# My critter setup



## Carolina_wolfie

Hello, everyone.

I want to show off my critter setup. There are no critters yet because I am still spending money on the setup to get it ready for the critters. All the enclosures should be filled by this summer. I will be focusing mainly on breeding and raising giant wolf spiders... especially Hogna carolinensis (North America's LARGEST wolf spider!). Anyway, the top shelf will hold giant fishing spiders (Dolomedes okefinokensis) and a colony of striped bark scorpions (Centruroides vittatus). The second shelf will hold giant wolf spiders. The third shelf will hold Mexican redknee tarantulas (Brachypelma smithi), Mexican fireleg tarantulas (Brachypelma boehmei), Brazilian salmon pink birdeaters (Lasiodora parahybana) and two species of desert hairy scorpions (Hadrurus arizonensis & Hadrurus spadix). The bottom shelf will hold spiderlings, a mealworm colony and a feeder cockroach colony. Here are the pics:






























































Please let me know what you wonderful folks think. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billeh

Hey. Nice enclosures. Only a few problem. Your arboreal set up needs more things that the can hook their web onto. Fake leaves etc. Also, what substrate are you using? I noticed you have bark chips on your arboreal set up. Even though they ARE arboreal, I still say that's a no no! Use cocofiber like it looks like you used on all your other set ups. Arboreal usually like it humid, cocofiber helps keep it humid. Also, get creative with some enclosures!! They all look like copy+paste of each other! Put fake leaves, it'll be fun watching what your critters do.


----------



## bholmes

I agree with what the person above me said. I would like to add that the fact you are creating all the enclosures before buying the spiders and scorps is a very good idea. Most of the time I find myself purchasing tarantulas and then trying to find an enclosure for them. Each time I tell myself that it is backwards to buy something that needs a home instead of a home that needs someone to live in it. I never take my own advice for some reason.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

Billeh said:


> Hey. Nice enclosures. Only a few problem. Your arboreal set up needs more things that the can hook their web onto. Fake leaves etc. Also, what substrate are you using? I noticed you have bark chips on your arboreal set up. Even though they ARE arboreal, I still say that's a no no! Use cocofiber like it looks like you used on all your other set ups. Arboreal usually like it humid, cocofiber helps keep it humid. Also, get creative with some enclosures!! They all look like copy+paste of each other! Put fake leaves, it'll be fun watching what your critters do.





bholmes said:


> I agree with what the person above me said. I would like to add that the fact you are creating all the enclosures before buying the spiders and scorps is a very good idea. Most of the time I find myself purchasing tarantulas and then trying to find an enclosure for them. Each time I tell myself that it is backwards to buy something that needs a home instead of a home that needs someone to live in it. I never take my own advice for some reason.


Hello, Billeh.  Thanks for the compliment!    Actually, I am using a 50/50 mix of cypress mulch and coco soft chips for the arboreal enclosures.  Thanks for the suggestion regarding the fake plants. 

Hello, bholmes.  Yeah, I am glad that I am getting all the enclosures set up first BEFORE buying the critters.  This is the smartest thing to do.


----------



## Giygas

I would use straight up potting spoil, personally, I think its the safest way to go. Maybe some pieces of sphagnum moss would do the trick, your arboreals will love it. 

I dont like the sound of cypress mulch and coco soft chips, too 'grainy' and wont hold as much moisture. In fact you can see how loose it is in form, way too many gaps, so thats going to dry up REALLY quickly.

On another note, im noticing you have dividers in some of your enclosures. Not trying to be an a**, but you're looking for trouble. The Ts will, in some cases, be able to get to the other Ts enclosure, and you might end up with 1 or 2 less in your collection. I've heard that they'll be more aware of each others presense and they will get very stressed out, also try to get at each other through the small opening.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

Giygas said:


> I would use straight up potting spoil, personally, I think its the safest way to go. Maybe some pieces of sphagnum moss would do the trick, your arboreals will love it.
> 
> I dont like the sound of cypress mulch and coco soft chips, too 'grainy' and wont hold as much moisture. In fact you can see how loose it is in form, way too many gaps, so thats going to dry up REALLY quickly.
> 
> On another note, im noticing you have dividers in some of your enclosures. Not trying to be an a**, but you're looking for trouble. The Ts will, in some cases, be able to get to the other Ts enclosure, and you might end up with 1 or 2 less in your collection. I've heard that they'll be more aware of each others presense and they will get very stressed out, also try to get at each other through the small opening.


Hello, Giygas.

Unfortunately, I've already invested a lot of money in the substrate.  I can't afford to throw away the stuff that I already have.  I guess I can put sphagnum moss over the top of it to cushion the "graininess".  By the way, I am using peat moss in the terrestrial enclosures.  

I used packing tape to secure the dividers to the enclosure walls.  I also hot-glued weatherseal strips in the spaces between the top of the dividers and the bottom of the lids so the critters can't get to each other.  So, I am taking extra precautions.  It is better to be safe than sorry!  Anyway, the Brazilian salmon pink birdeaters (Lasiodora parahybana) will be in their own enclosures though.  

Thanks for the suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonbug

Wow, I love your set up.  It looks like your critter set up is well thought out, even though of a spot for the spider/tarantulas food!  I think the slings need fruit flies.  Don't forget them.


----------



## Giygas

Carolina_wolfie said:


> Hello, Giygas.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've already invested a lot of money in the substrate.  I can't afford to throw away the stuff that I already have.  I guess I can put sphagnum moss over the top of it to cushion the "graininess".  By the way, I am using peat moss in the terrestrial enclosures.
> 
> 
> I used packing tape to secure the dividers to the enclosure walls and hot-glued weatherseal strips in the spaces between the top of the dividers & the bottom of the lids so the critters can't get to each other.  So, I am taking extra precautions.  It is better to be safe than sorry!  Anyway, the Brazilian salmon pink birdeaters (Lasiodora parahybana) will be in their own enclosures though.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


Good call on the dividers, wanted to make sure 
If it works out for you, ill consider doing it myself one day.

You could always add a layer of potting soil above the cypress, no need to throw anything away


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

Moonbug said:


> Wow, I love your set up.  It looks like your critter set up is well thought out, even though of a spot for the spider/tarantulas food!  I think the slings need fruit flies.  Don't forget them.





Giygas said:


> Good call on the dividers, wanted to make sure
> If it works out for you, ill consider doing it myself one day.
> 
> You could always add a layer of potting soil above the cypress, no need to throw anything away


Hello, Moonbug.  I sincerely appreciate your kind words.  Actually, I've already thought out the spiderling food.  I will be using Turkestan roaches (Shelfordella lateralis) as feeders.  This is what will be going into the large bin on the bottom shelf.  The first instar nymphs are approximately the size of fruit flies at 1/8 inch.  Thankfully I don't need to buy fruit flies too!  Even if I had larger prey, then I can always feed pieces to the spiderlings.  This is what I am currently doing with a baby wolf spider that I've recently found.  I take a mealworm, cut it in half and put the pieces inside the spiderling's container.  The wolf feeds on the pieces with relish!  It has already molted since the spiderling has grown larger in my care.  The moral of this story is that, with wolf spiderlings at least, you can make due with the feeders that you have.  It makes my life easier!  Hehehe!!! 

Hello, Giygas.  Yeah, I don't want anything to happen to my "babies".  They will be spoiled while in my care!  In other words, only the best for them.    I hope the dividers will work out for me.  I don't see why they wouldn't though since I have them safely secured.  It is a good thing that I will be keeping the Brazilian salmon pink birdeaters (Lasiodora parahybana) in their own enclosures because I think the adults would be too strong for the dividers.  Plus, they need their own roomy enclosures since they are HUGE spiders.  Anyway, I will keep you and everyone here posted regarding how my current setup works out for me.


----------



## SamuraiSid

Its looking good, but I see one problem. No T's :biggrin:

As long as you did good work, you have reason to fear using split enclosures.


----------



## terancheped42

awesome set up! I love the idea of someone breeding wolf spiders  they are my favorite species of spider!! If your planning on selling any when u start breeding them defiantly send me a PM i would love to purchases some.


----------



## Yoxigan

Very nice! Isopods do very well communaly with wolf spiders. I would buy some of the harder shelled ones, like Oniscus. Bug in Cyberspace has them.


----------



## Robotponys

Wow that is extremely well planned! Wow. Not amazingly creative (compared to some of the live plant vivariums on here ), but so organized and neat!  Impressed.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

SamuraiSid said:


> Its looking good, but I see one problem. No T's :biggrin:
> 
> As long as you did good work, you have reason to fear using split enclosures.





terancheped42 said:


> awesome set up! I love the idea of someone breeding wolf spiders  they are my favorite species of spider!! If your planning on selling any when u start breeding them defiantly send me a PM i would love to purchases some.





Yoxigan said:


> Very nice! Isopods do very well communaly with wolf spiders. I would buy some of the harder shelled ones, like Oniscus. Bug in Cyberspace has them.





Robotponys said:


> Wow that is extremely well planned! Wow. Not amazingly creative (compared to some of the live plant vivariums on here ), but so organized and neat!  Impressed.


Hello, SamuraiSid.  Thanks!  Yep, not having any critters yet is definitely a problem!    Hehehe!!!  Actually, I do have that baby wolf spider which I've captured inside my apartment.  I am currently taking care of it because I am curious to find out what species it is once it grows larger.  Regarding the split enclosures, I have great confidence that I secured the dividers well and I will have no problems with them.  Though it will be interesting to observe how the wolf spiders interact with each other since they have good vision and the dividers are clear!  Obviously, they will be able to clearly see each other.

Thanks, terancheped42!  Wolf spiders are my favorite spiders too (In fact, they even surpass tarantulas for me!).  So, you and I both have something in common.    My #1 favorite spider in the world is the Carolina wolf spider (Hogna carolinensis).  I love the fact that it is the LARGEST wolf spider in North America with a 3 to 4 inch legspan!  This awesome species is mainly wild caught and then sold for the pet trade.  So, I see the need to breed it and bring captive bred individuals into the pet trade.  There are not many people who breed H. carolinensis because tarantulas is where the demand is at.  This won't stop me from breeding giant wolf spiders though because I have a passion for them and I will be making a little extra money at something that I enjoy doing.  In my humble opinion, all arachnid keepers need at least one giant wolf spider in their collections!  They make fascinating captives.  Yes, I will let you know when I am ready to sell.  It will be a while yet!

Hello, Yoxigan.  Thanks for the suggestion.  It is interesting that you suggested using isopods because I've been considering them.  I have my eyes on the giant canyon isopods or the orange ones.

Hello, Robotponys.  Thank you very much for your kind words!    I've put a lot of thought and planning into my critter setup.  I've decided to go simple and not get too "fancy" with the naturalistic look.  You know how the old saying goes...  "Keep it simple, stupid!"  LOL!!!  The way I have it is very simple and, most of all, efficient.  The efficiency of my critter setup will make feeding, watering, breeding and cleaning a breeze!


----------



## Ludedor24

Wow very organized! I cant even imagine how much those critter keepers were ! eeeep . Thank goodness the dollar store has large tupperware


----------



## Robotponys

Yeah, with so many critters it would be hard to keep track of intricate cages.


----------



## terancheped42

Carolina_wolfie said:


> Thanks, terancheped42!  Wolf spiders are my favorite spiders too (In fact, they even surpass tarantulas for me!).  So, you and I both have something in common.    My #1 favorite spider in the world is the Carolina wolf spider (Hogna carolinensis).  I love the fact that it is the LARGEST wolf spider in North America with a 3 to 4 inch legspan!  This awesome species is mainly wild caught and then sold for the pet trade.  So, I see the need to breed it and bring captive bred individuals into the pet trade.  There are not many people who breed H. carolinensis because tarantulas is where the demand is at.  This won't stop me from breeding giant wolf spiders though because I have a passion for them and I will be making a little extra money at something that I enjoy doing.  In my humble opinion, all arachnid keepers need at least one giant wolf spider in their collections!  They make fascinating captives.  Yes, I will let you know when I am ready to sell.  It will be a while yet!


 H. carolinensis is my favorite to  sadly I've never had the opportunity of keeping them but would love to. currently i have a pair of what i think are Trochosa ruricola and the female is gravid!  these little wolf spiders are so cool. cant wait till u start breeding so i can get my hands on some H. carolinensis :biggrin:


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

Ludedor24 said:


> Wow very organized! I cant even imagine how much those critter keepers were ! eeeep . Thank goodness the dollar store has large tupperware





Robotponys said:


> Yeah, with so many critters it would be hard to keep track of intricate cages.





terancheped42 said:


> H. carolinensis is my favorite to  sadly I've never had the opportunity of keeping them but would love to. currently i have a pair of what i think are Trochosa ruricola and the female is gravid!  these little wolf spiders are so cool. cant wait till u start breeding so i can get my hands on some H. carolinensis :biggrin:


Hello, Ludedor24.  Thanks!  Actually, the cost of a critter keeper PALES in comparison to the cost of that large clear acrylic enclosure on the top shelf of my setup.  In fact, it is easily my most expensive enclosure at a whopping $165.00 (including shipping)!  I had no idea what I was getting myself into money-wise when I started this project.  I will have spent at least a couple of thousand dollars once everything is said and done!  OUCH!!!  It is worth it to me though.

Robotponys, you have a good point.  In my opinion, keeping things simple makes my life easier... especially since I will be responsible for LOTS of critters!  I can see having fancy enclosures if I had only a few critters to take care of.

Thanks for your reply, terancheped42.  It is AWESOME that H. carolinensis is your favorite too!    Unfortunately, this impressive species truly is underrated by most arachnid keepers.  Giant wolf spiders need their place in the sun too alongside other popular pet spiders!  What they lack in longevity, huge size and color (compared to tarantulas), they more than make up for in other great qualities.   Anyway, giant wolf spiders aren't too difficult to get your hands on.  There ARE people in the tarantula hobby who sell H. carolinensis.  Though most of them are wild caught.  In fact, I will be buying my own to get me started with my breeding project.  I am aware of a few online sources to get these wonderful spiders.  I've captured, kept and bred this species in the past.  It was a MAJOR BLAST for me!    There is nothing like going out at night and spotlighting for these monsters.  The thrill and the sheer joy that I've felt when I found my first H. carolinensis in the wild was sooooo freakin' intense that I was literally jumping up and down!  Hehehe!!!  I will keep you and everyone here posted on my project.  By the way, good luck with your Trochosa ruricola.


----------



## argolupin

i have the same type cages with dividers for my female t's.  i came home from the november reptile show with 4 t's and 3 cages, but one was the cage with dividers.  I had a 5.5 inch rosea in the larger side and my chaco in teh otehr and they did fine for a few months, though my chaco recently molted so i decided to move her to her own cage finally.    the one i have has slots and it seals all the way around, 

Congrats the tanks look amazing

where di you get the center cage on the top?


----------



## groovyspider

Ive got a female Hogna carolinensis toting around an small marble sized egg sac


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

argolupin said:


> i have the same type cages with dividers for my female t's.  i came home from the november reptile show with 4 t's and 3 cages, but one was the cage with dividers.  I had a 5.5 inch rosea in the larger side and my chaco in teh otehr and they did fine for a few months, though my chaco recently molted so i decided to move her to her own cage finally.    the one i have has slots and it seals all the way around,
> 
> Congrats the tanks look amazing
> 
> where di you get the center cage on the top?





groovyspider said:


> Ive got a female Hogna carolinensis toting around an small marble sized egg sac


Hello, argolupin.  If divided enclosures worked for you, then I don't see why they can't work for me too!    By the way, thanks for the compliment on my critter setup.  To answer your question...  I got the center enclosure on the top shelf from Adam Hundt.

Hello, groovyspider.  That's awesome!  What are you planning on doing with the spiderlings?


----------



## Skeri

Very nice set up. I'm amazed at all the thought you have put into this. I myself try to keep a few spare critter keepers arounds just in case I randomly order a new T. Not too many. I think I have two in my closet right now along with a giant bag of eco fiberfor the just in case.


----------



## argolupin

i believe the divided setup would work for you based on the way you are discribing that you sealed them.  i actually frequent the thrift stores in my area and grab them whenever i see them.  i have too many spare cages.  and i can get blocks of eco earth for half price i normally pay when i go to the reptile show so i stock up there.  hope you can find everything you are looking for very affordable for you...


----------



## viper69

My LPS has the that size Critter Keeper for like $45!! Too pricey I think.  For larger T's, I'm avoiding the critter keeper because they snap on and off. I think it gives too much vibration to an animal that is very sensitive to vibration. Plus, with my luck, I'll pop off a lid, and a skittish species will take off and run.

I do like the arboreal form factor. I've seen some site sell them, but I felt they were very pricey. I may make something on my own.

Nice tight formation of cages however.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

Skeri said:


> Very nice set up. I'm amazed at all the thought you have put into this. I myself try to keep a few spare critter keepers arounds just in case I randomly order a new T. Not too many. I think I have two in my closet right now along with a giant bag of eco fiberfor the just in case.





argolupin said:


> i believe the divided setup would work for you based on the way you are discribing that you sealed them.  i actually frequent the thrift stores in my area and grab them whenever i see them.  i have too many spare cages.  and i can get blocks of eco earth for half price i normally pay when i go to the reptile show so i stock up there.  hope you can find everything you are looking for very affordable for you...





viper69 said:


> My LPS has the that size Critter Keeper for like $45!! Too pricey I think.  For larger T's, I'm avoiding the critter keeper because they snap on and off. I think it gives too much vibration to an animal that is very sensitive to vibration. Plus, with my luck, I'll pop off a lid, and a skittish species will take off and run.
> 
> I do like the arboreal form factor. I've seen some site sell them, but I felt they were very pricey. I may make something on my own.
> 
> Nice tight formation of cages however.


Hello, Skeri.  Thanks for your feedback.  I think everyone who wants to keep pets should put a lot of thought and planning into it BEFORE getting the pets (This is just common sense!).  Do your research beforehand.  So, this is what I am obviously doing.  Anyway, it is good that you have some spare enclosures and substrate just in case you get more critters in the future.

Hello, argolupin.  Thank you for your reply.  Yes, I am saving a large chunk of money.  I've already saved literally hundreds of dollars.  I was gonna buy six arboreal tarantula cages for $80.00 each, but I found them to be waaaayyyy too expensive!  So, I found other tall enclosures for only $30.00 each.  I bought the less expensive ones.  This means that I saved a whopping $300.00 on six enclosures alone!!!  Not too bad in savings!  

Hello, viper69.  I appreciate your feedback.  The critter keepers that you see in my photos cost me only $10.99 each.  This is an EXCELLENT deal for what I have!  So, paying $132.00 for twelve large critter keepers is not bad at all!  I got them on Amazon.com.


----------



## shebeen

That's an impressive collection of enclosures you have.  Kudos for getting the enclosures setup before purchasing the critters.  I'm always amazed at how many people do it the other way around--common sense is not as common as it should be.

The stacked critter keepers may pose a problem.   When feeding time comes around, you're going to have to move the top ones to get to the bottom ones.  I think this operation will get really tedious really fast, but perhaps you've already considered this.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

shebeen said:


> That's an impressive collection of enclosures you have.  Kudos for getting the enclosures setup before purchasing the critters.  I'm always amazed at how many people do it the other way around--common sense is not as common as it should be.
> 
> The stacked critter keepers may pose a problem.   When feeding time comes around, you're going to have to move the top ones to get to the bottom ones.  I think this operation will get really tedious really fast, but perhaps you've already considered this.


Hello, shebeen.  

Your feedback is appreciated by me.

You bring up an excellent point regarding common sense is not as common as it should be.  This is a sad fact.  Thankfully that is not me in this case!  I want my pets to receive the best care that I can possibly provide to them.  The only way that I can do this is to do my research and educate myself before I even think about getting any pets.  This is exactly what MORE people should do (in an ideal world)!  Plus, the fact that I do have experience with keeping arachnids as pets definitely helps me a lot.  I know what I am getting into.

Yes, I have considered the issue regarding the stacked critter keepers.  Actually, it WON'T be a problem because I will need to remove the lids on all the enclosures to give the critters fresh water in their dishes anyway.  Besides, I will take care of the critters only once or twice per week.  If I had to do this every single day, then the operation would be tedious!  So, it is no big deal to me since I will have the once or twice per week care schedule for all my critters.


----------



## scorps

what size are those kritter keepers?


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

scorps said:


> what size are those kritter keepers?


Hello, scorps.

Thanks for your question.

My critter keepers measure 17 3/4" long x 12" wide x 6 7/8" high.  They are actually large reptile ranches made by Lee's.  I got twelve of them for only $10.99 each!  I hope this helps you.


----------



## scorps

thank you, I found them on amazon for that price this will be helpful since I needed some and these are cheap





Carolina_wolfie said:


> Hello, scorps.
> 
> Thanks for your question.
> 
> My critter keepers measure 17 3/4" long x 12" wide x 6 7/8" high.  They are actually large reptile ranches made by Lee's.  I got twelve of them for only $10.99 each!  I hope this helps you.


----------



## Kruggar

I'm curious what you have off to the right of your shelf? Are those all wasp nests? And your little table cabinet of curiosities is pretty neat too. Is that a raccoon skull? what else you got?


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

scorps said:


> thank you, I found them on amazon for that price this will be helpful since I needed some and these are cheap


Hello, scorps.

I got mine from the same place too (as I've mentioned earlier in this thread).  I am surprised at the cheap price of them.

Anyway, I am glad that I could help!  



Kruggar said:


> I'm curious what you have off to the right of your shelf? Are those all wasp nests? And your little table cabinet of curiosities is pretty neat too. Is that a raccoon skull? what else you got?


Hello, Kruggar.

Thank you for your questions.

Yes, those are various wasp nests that you see hanging from the ceiling off to the right of my shelf.  I am an avid collector of hornet nests, yellowjacket nests and paper wasp nests.  They are masterpieces of nature in my humble opinion.  I specialize in collecting MONSTER nests (The bigger the better!).  My wasp nest collection is extensive and impressive.  It is my pride and joy!  Here are some pics:




















































I have some interesting things in my little cabinet of curiosities too such as a magnifying lens, preserved former pet arachnids, an opossum skull, a coyote jawbone, a turtle shell, a shark tooth, alligator scutes, moonstones, real amber with fossilized insects trapped inside it, real giant squid beaks & feeding tentacles, etc...

I checked out your website.  You are an AWESOME illustrator!    I would love for you to illustrate a bald-faced hornet (Dolichovespula maculata) and a mature nest for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kruggar

Awesome collection of nests Wolfie! Some of those are massive! Do you wait until winter to collect them or do you harvest the nest with all its owners? 

As for the Illustration, I'd be more then happy to, I can see it going perfectly with your collection! I'm going to be out of the country until the 15th. If your interested in ordering a custom commission, PM or Email me. Or I'll get in touch with you when I'm back home. 

Awesome Collection, Man. 
Thanks a Million
Richard


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

Kruggar said:


> Awesome collection of nests Wolfie! Some of those are massive! Do you wait until winter to collect them or do you harvest the nest with all its owners?
> 
> As for the Illustration, I'd be more then happy to, I can see it going perfectly with your collection! I'm going to be out of the country until the 15th. If your interested in ordering a custom commission, PM or Email me. Or I'll get in touch with you when I'm back home.
> 
> Awesome Collection, Man.
> Thanks a Million
> Richard


Hello, Richard.

Thank you very much for your kind words regarding my collection!  

The best time to collect wasp nests is during the late fall/early winter after a couple of hard freezes.  This is when the wasps abandon their nests and die.  It is safe to collect the nests then.  Anyway, I get most of my nests on the Internet.  People from around this country and from around the world ship them to me.  I have nests from other countries like Canada, China and Brazil.  In fact, those two spiky nests which you see in my photos were built by South American honey wasps (They are one of the few species of wasps which actually make and store honey in their nests like honeybees do!).  I also have a few Mexican honey wasp nests in my collection. 

Yes, I am very interested in ordering a custom commission of a bald-faced hornet and a mature nest of this wonderful species.  However, I won't be able to buy it until later in the future because I am currently spending money on my critter setup.  I haven't even purchased the critters for it yet!  So, i will have to put the commission on the back burner for now.  I will definitely approach you with my request after I am done with my current project though!

Take care,
Terry


----------



## Drezno

Wow! I know nothing about wasps, but this is amazingly cool. Have you ever met anyone with a similarly large collection? I didn't know this was something people do.


----------



## grayzone

WTF those are the biggest bees nests ive ever seen.. good thing too... i was always "that kid" out hunting for nests to bust when i was young. Glad i never came across nothin like that because i usually ended up paying for my recklessness.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

Drezno said:


> Wow! I know nothing about wasps, but this is amazingly cool. Have you ever met anyone with a similarly large collection? I didn't know this was something people do.





grayzone said:


> WTF those are the biggest bees nests ive ever seen.. good thing too... i was always "that kid" out hunting for nests to bust when i was young. Glad i never came across nothin like that because i usually ended up paying for my recklessness.


Hello, Drezno.  Thanks!  I actually know a few people who have a lot more nests than I do.  Their wasp nest collections make mine look small!  Though what my collection lacks in quantity; it definitely has diversity, quality and more MONSTER nests than most nest collections have. This is what makes my collection stand above the rest.  Anyway, wasps are NOT out to get people!  In fact, they are very beneficial to have around because they prey on large numbers of pests such as flies, caterpillars, spiders, etc...  Just think of them as natural pest control.    

Hello, grayzone.  I am glad that you are impressed with my awe-inspiring nests!  The TALLEST nest in my collection is a bald-faced hornet (Dolichovespula maculata) nest which measures a whopping 40 inches tall.  This is nearly 3 1/2 feet tall!!!  I think it is a record-breaker for this species.  By the way, there is a photo which shows me holding this monster (pictured above).  It is the third photo from the bottom.  It is the one which shows me wearing a white t-shirt with the large letters "CMT" printed across the front.  Anyway, I hope that you DON'T bust nests anymore!


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

*UPDATE:*

Well..  I took your advice, guys!    I've added sphagnum moss (substrate) and plants (fake "marijuana" & Spanish moss) to my arboreal enclosures.  Here ya go:





































So, what do you wonderful folks think???  Do my enclosures look better now?


----------



## grayzone

yupp.. all thats missing is some ginormous tarantulas :biggrin:


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

grayzone said:


> yupp.. all thats missing is some ginormous tarantulas :biggrin:


Hello, grayzone.  I will be adding a colony of striped bark scorpions (Centruroides vittatus) to the XL arboreal enclosure in the center and giant fishing spiders (Dolomedes okefinokensis) to the smaller arboreal enclosures.

What does everyone else think of my enclosures since I've added sphagnum moss and plants?  Please bring on the feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## grayzone

aah.. nice choices.. no matter what you put in them, they will be living large. Nice setup again bro. lookin good


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

grayzone said:


> aah.. nice choices.. no matter what you put in them, they will be living large. Nice setup again bro. lookin good


Thank you very much, grayzone!    I am planning on putting six tarantulas into some of my terrestrial enclosures too.  I will be getting three speices: Mexican redknee tarantulas (Brachypelma smithi), Mexican fireleg tarantulas (Brachypelma boehmei) and Brazilian salmon pink birdeaters (Lasiodora parahybana).  I need at least one species of ginormous tarantula (Obviously, salmon pinks fit the bill)!  Hehehe!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beaker41

First off Wow awesome setup ! I've imagined what it would be like to really go nuts on amazon on ck's, they're so much cheaper when you buy in bulk, the LPS marks em up like 300% at least, even more for the large ones. 
Those wasp nests are insane! wasps make me swell up like a balloon, your collection both fascinates and terrifies me, truly awesome !
I've kept my 4 LP's in critter keeps since they got to 2" with the mini sized ones. The problem with the lids Viper69 mentioned, I would never snap the lid closed, also because I keep my ck's in a 55 gallon aquarium to stabilize the head and help with humidity. None of them ever made a try to escape until about a month ago, one of my big females had dug out a giant burrow and piled it up near the top and I caught her popping the lid open to go for a stroll.. Since then I've whittled off the little plastic tabs and installed a little bolt and nut through the top of the lid with a little metal tab that can swivel so I can sneak the lid open and toss a big roach in without spooking them.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

beaker41 said:


> First off Wow awesome setup ! I've imagined what it would be like to really go nuts on amazon on ck's, they're so much cheaper when you buy in bulk, the LPS marks em up like 300% at least, even more for the large ones.
> Those wasp nests are insane! wasps make me swell up like a balloon, your collection both fascinates and terrifies me, truly awesome !
> I've kept my 4 LP's in critter keeps since they got to 2" with the mini sized ones. The problem with the lids Viper69 mentioned, I would never snap the lid closed, also because I keep my ck's in a 55 gallon aquarium to stabilize the head and help with humidity. None of them ever made a try to escape until about a month ago, one of my big females had dug out a giant burrow and piled it up near the top and I caught her popping the lid open to go for a stroll.. Since then I've whittled off the little plastic tabs and installed a little bolt and nut through the top of the lid with a little metal tab that can swivel so I can sneak the lid open and toss a big roach in without spooking them.


Hello, beaker41.

Thanks for your feedback!  

I sincerely appreciate your kind words regarding my setup.  Yeah, I could NOT believe the critter keepers were going for such a low price!  Even if I would have purchased only one critter keeper, they would still go for just $10.99 each.  So, it would not have mattered if I purchased these in bulk or not.  Anyway, I got the largest critter keepers that I could possibly find.

Your reaction to my wasp nest collection is NOT unusual at all since most people who see my nests are typically awestruck by them.  Hehehe!!!

I am very interested in learning more about the bolt & nut in your critter keeper lid because I might want to try it too.  How did you install them?  Did you drill holes?  I would love to see some photos!

Take care,
Terry


----------



## beaker41

I just set up an extra cage top so I took some pictures. This time I used a 1/16" machine screw, two nuts and a washer. First I drilled a hole in the washer, I used a drill press and a good clamp. Then I put the first nut loose enough so the washer can still spin , locked in place with some super glue. 





I have whittled away the tabs that hold the lid shut, and also removed the handle mounts as I never lift the containers with them anyhow and they tend to warp under heat/ humidity, keeps the lid from staying open sometimes. 





I glued on the second nut nice and snug underneath 





and there ya go , stealth cage door technology


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

beaker41 said:


> I just set up an extra cage top so I took some pictures. This time I used a 1/16" machine screw, two nuts and a washer. First I drilled a hole in the washer, I used a drill press and a good clamp. Then I put the first nut loose enough so the washer can still spin , locked in place with some super glue.
> 
> I have whittled away the tabs that hold the lid shut, and also removed the handle mounts as I never lift the containers with them anyhow and they tend to warp under heat/ humidity, keeps the lid from staying open sometimes.
> 
> I glued on the second nut nice and snug underneath
> 
> and there ya go , stealth cage door technology


Hello, beaker41.

Sorry for the late reply.

I sincerely appreciate you taking the time to share your informative photos with me.  

When you said that you've modified the lids on your critter keepers, I assumed that you meant the lids themselves and not the doors on the lids.  I really wish there was a way to modify the lids so I won't have to spook my critters while snapping them off.  At the same time, the lids still need to be secure.  Do you know what I mean?  I still need to do maintenance inside the enclosures.  This means that I have to take off the lids in order to do this.  Your modification is great if you don't need to take off the lids.


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

Guess what?  I recently finished setting up my largest enclosure with substrate, plants, pieces of cork bark, a deer antler, an opossum skull, a pine cone and food & water dishes.  The enclosure looks awesome!  I just ordered a stand for it.  By the way, this enclosure will be for a colony of giant peppered roaches (Archimandrita tesselata).  These are MASSIVE docile roaches that you can handle.  These monster roaches will serve two purposes for me... as pets and as feeders (The birdeaters that I am planning on getting can easily eat the adult peppered roaches with no problem!).

Here are photos which show my peppered roach enclosure sitting on top of the new stand.  As you can obviously see, I have it nicely decorated.  Please let me know what you wonderful folks think.  Thanks!  Here ya go:





































Oh, I also recently ordered a colony of five thousand feeder cockroaches (Shelfordella lateralis).  They should arrive here soon.  After they arrive, I will buy the giant peppered roaches.  Then I can start buying the critters!  HOORAY!!!  The first critters that I am getting will be giant fishing spiders (Dolomedes okefinokensis) and giant wolf spiders (Hogna carolinensis).  I can't wait!!!


----------



## grayzone

wow.. that enclosure is lookin good..I really like the stand its on too! makes it look like a piece of art. im curious as to what the plates and water beads are for though.

---------- Post added 06-11-2012 at 11:37 PM ----------

is that an antler in there too?


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

grayzone said:


> wow.. that enclosure is lookin good..I really like the stand its on too! makes it look like a piece of art. im curious as to what the plates and water beads are for though.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-11-2012 at 11:37 PM ----------
> 
> is that an antler in there too?


Grayzone,

Thank you for your kind words!  I am glad that you like my enclosure.  

Actually, the "plates" are terra cotta saucers that you place beneath those pots which plants are kept in.  I am using these saucers as food dishes for my giant peppered roaches.  The dish in the back will be used for dry feed and the dish in the front will be used for fresh fruits & veggies.  These dishes will help to keep the food contained and the substrate clean while the roaches are eating. 

Those "water beads" are actually clear glass decorative marbles.  I will fill the dish with water and the glass marbles will help to prevent any roaches from possibly drowning.  Oh, the water dish is actually a plastic lid from a large peanut butter jar.  The filled water dish and fresh fruits & veggies will help to maintain the humidity inside the enclosure.  I will not mist because I want the enclosure to be as dry as possible to avoid problems with flies and mites.  So, the substrate will be bone dry (It is a good thing the pothos and spanish moss draped on the cork bark are fake!).  The peppered roaches will get their moisture from the water dish and fresh fruits & veggies. 

Yep, that is a real antler from a fallow deer.  I think that it makes a very unique climbing branch for the roaches!  LOL!!!  Plus, it makes the enclosure look more natural and it is a great way to display the antler too!

What does everyone else think of my enclosure?  Please bring on the feedback, folks.  Thanks!  

Terry


----------



## Carolina_wolfie

I just want to let everyone know that I have two orders of giant peppered roaches from two different people arriving tomorrow via Express mail. They are being shipped today. One order will have 100 roaches and the other one will have 50 roaches (for a total of 150 roaches to start my colony). The reason why I am getting them from two suppliers is because I want to add fresh blood to the colony to combat the effects of inbreeding. I want the roaches to be as large and healthy as possible since the primary goal for this colony is for display. I can't wait!


----------

